# EZ pass tag



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone with an ECO, or any model with the "block" that the windshield
mirror is connected to, have an EZ pass tag?
As per instructions, it says to place tag 1 in. to right of mirror post, and one inch below tint. Here im not sure if I just place it according to the "block" or use the mirror post as reference.
Thanx.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Stick it in ur center storage bin and forget about it. My friend does it with his Cruze and it reads it with no problem


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

really? I would think it wouldnt read it through the plastic...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

He's had it in there for a couple months now and has no problems


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

cool. I will try this evening when heading back to PA.
If it doesnt read I will immediatley pull over and call the ez pass number.
Would much rather do it this way then have to deal with that dam tag on my
windshield.....


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally have the license. Plate tag but am thinking of just throwing the window one in the center box


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

What is the deal with that block thing on the Eco windshield anyways.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a LT and have my ez pass in the bin on the dash, never had a problem. In ohio we cant fly through like PA, there are arms that lift up regardless so you know if it doesnt read but I myself have never had a problem.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

how long does it take to register to your account? I passed through last night at around 9pm and still doesnt say I did on my account in their website.


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

*We have something similar here*

We have transponders for the 407 HWY, I have an LT and I place mine center of the windshield right below the mirror "box" it works no problem and I can just barely see the status lights that indicate if the transponder has been read properly..

I am tall, (6"3') so i don't even see that its there (the mirror blocks it)


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

usaalways said:


> how long does it take to register to your account? I passed through last night at around 9pm and still doesnt say I did on my account in their website.


I will answer my own question. I called the EZ pass automated number today, about 17 hrs after I passed through toll plaza, and said my balance was 75 cents less, so keeping it in the center bin DOES WORK! Wahoo! 
Thanx for the suggestion!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

mine is to the right of the mirror in the tint. nothing in the mail yet.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but for those of you who have the premium sound system: has anyone successfully put their ex-pass under the center speaker grille? (where the center storage bin would be) I'm afraid the metal grill might block the signal, but I will try it anyway and report back.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get it??

Stick it just under the mirror island behind the rearview mirror and it isn't even visible while driving.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree. I just got a new EZ Pass from MA and it is even smaller than the old one. I can't even see it while driving. It is hidden behind the mirror.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

I just don't want the white square to be visible from the outside. im OCD like that.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

I have them hidden either in dash storage or center storage and not worry about getting stolen from windshield. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Center dash storage works, so hide it there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Never tried leaving it in the center dash box. Are you sure it's reading it and not your plates registered in the system in general? 

Where mine sits right this second. One guy from maryland has a new gen that is half the size of mine. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

